# Anno 2205 - Welcher Startsektor bei Experte ?



## Niza (10. Juli 2017)

Moin
Am Anfang wenn man die Startinsel auswählt, kann man jetzt Inseln mit unterschiedlichen Startschwierigkeiten auswählen.
Von 1 Stern für Standard z.B. Walbruck-Becken bis 3 Sterne für Experte z.B. Grünflutarchipel.

Bekommt man die Archivments für Experte, wenn man einen 1Stern  (Standard) Startsektor wählt bei schweren Experten Einstellungen oder  muss man um die Archivments für Experte zu bekommen auch einen schweren  Startsektor wählen mit 3 Sternen (Experte) ?

Danke im voraus schonmal für jede Antwort.

Mfg:
Niza


----------

